# mating



## droper (Apr 27, 2011)

how soon after moving to a new home will doves begin to mate,just got them yesterday i have 4


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

droper said:


> how soon after moving to a new home will doves begin to mate,just got them yesterday i have 4


That depends on what kind of set up you have and if you have true pairs.. are these ring neck doves or pigeons?.. usually if all is right and you have true pairs.. and they are comfortable and healthy.. in few weeks they should start making or picking a nest box and mating..then the eggs follow about 10 days after they mate..That is for pigeons..some doves take longer to settle in... I had 5 doves given to me..and did not know I had 4 hens till months after when they started laying.. I have also gotten pigeons and some layed eggs in a few days.. but did not sit them..it was just her time to lay the eggs..but because of the change of enviroment..they just did not want to sit them till they were settled in and got used to the place..


----------

